# Getting a working visa with a job offer in Mexico



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I just got a job offer from a mexican compagny and so it means I need to start the process to be able to legally work.
I have been reading a lot everywhere and on the website of the INM but I can't seam to find the same answer everywhere.

First, on the INM website, I need these papers:
Solicitud de trámite. Formato de internación
Copia de pasaporte o documento de identidad y viaje, válidos para México.
Carta oferta de trabajo de la institución oficial o privada que requiera de los servicios o asesoría del profesionista, en la que manifieste la naturaleza del proyecto o actividades que desarrollará el extranjero, la temporalidad de estancia y lugar o lugares donde desarrollará dichas actividades.
Si el trámite lo solicita una persona moral deberá acreditar su personalidad jurídica, presentando:
Acta constitutiva o el instrumento público en el que se acredite la legal existencia de la persona moral;
Instrumento público en el que conste el tipo de poder o mandato y las facultades conferidas a los representantes legales o a los apoderados si el acta constitutiva no los contiene para promover actos legales ante autoridades administrativas federales, e
Identificación oficial vigente del representante o apoderado.
Los requisitos señalados con anterioridad con los numerales 1,2,3 no aplican en los siguientes casos:
Dependencias y entidades gubernamentales.
Instituciones de educación pública.
Empresas que tengan un expediente básico actualizado y lo acrediten con el oficio emitido por el propio Instituto.
Si el solicitante es una persona física debe acreditar que desarrolla actividades empresariales.
En el caso de que el extranjero profesionista pretenda ejercer en forma independiente, carta redactada en español dirigida al INM, firmada por el extranjero en la que solicite el otorgamiento de la calidad de no inmigrante con la característica de visitante y modalidad de profesional, indicando sus datos, el propósito de su visita, la actividad que realizará y el lugar donde pretende desempeñarlo.
Exhibir título profesional y en su caso, la cédula profesional expedida según lo dispuesto por la ley reglamentaria del artículo 5º Constitucional relativo al ejercicio de profesiones en el Distrito Federal.

Also, the job is in Puebla, but my present address is in Mexico City (proof of residency), so to which INM office I should go?

I read about some kind of permission to work but I can't seem to find anything about that in the website so anyone got information about that?
How much time should I expect from the day I give my papers to the day I can start to work?
And finally, my employer would like me to start working "now" or as soon as possible, is there any way to do that legally or I should enjoy the free time?

I really thank you for the help as it is quite complicated for me.

Gabriel


----------



## EricRayMoss (May 19, 2011)

gaab said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got a job offer from a mexican compagny and so it means I need to start the process to be able to legally work.
> I have been reading a lot everywhere and on the website of the INM but I can't seam to find the same answer everywhere.
> 
> ...


Gabriel,

If your employer is expecting you to work now, they need top provide you with documents and letters stating that you are already an employee. You cannot get a work visa unless you are already employed. It is a catch 22 - The government will not give you a visa unless you are working, and most employers won't hire you without a visa.

Either way, if your employer is not helping you with the process, my suggestion is to hire a reputable immigration attorney. They aren't that expensive and usually know how to grease the wheels to get you your visa in 1-3 weeks (first time applicants usually 2-6 weeks).

Hope this helps.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

> if your employer is not helping you with the process, my suggestion


Is to forget it. It's their responsibility to help you get legal papers and let you know the proceedure. If they can't or won't ... you are just looking for more propblems in the future


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

well if they give me the papers needed on the website of INM and I go myself with a friend speaking spanish that's ok right?
Well the employer is hiring me with a contract and everything so now I need to get to visa to start working and getting paid, is there something I don't understand?
Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds like you can't talk to your employer about this ... but you have to eventually

It takes more than telling them you work for some language school or Joe's taco stand. Just start the process early and you'll figure it out


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

well of course we talked about it and they will help me but I will be the one going with everything to the INM, I'm not really following what you want to say.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you have everything ... then go. If this is your first visa beyond a tourist visa then you are supposed to apply in the region you are living ... and I assume working (with proof of residence). If you have housing in Puebla, are not concerned about the move and are sure about the job .... then apply there when you get there. You need to report change of addess and/or job within 30 days to INM

Still sounds like the new company is not being helpful


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

well the problem is more that I had to convince them that getting the visa wasn't so hard if they gave me the paper so I could get the job. But for the visa do I need a proof of residency ? If yes I only have one here in Mexico city. And if I understand well, if I move to Puebla, I have to go back to INM to change my address?
Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes you need to go to the Puebla INM office and make a change of address and change of status (working or job change). Supposedly you have 30 days to do either/both


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your employer will have to provide formal documents pertaining to the business, tax receipts, etc. They must become involved and it will have to be done in Puebla, not Mexico City.


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

Do I need a proof of residency for the visa?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, you will need proof of address.


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

and can I use my proof from Mexico City or I need one from Puebla?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Do you plan to commute? I'll assume not and suggest that you'll need an address within a reasonable distance from your work.
Your employer should be handling these details for you and should have the answers from INM. If they don't, you probably wouldn't want to work for them. As before; they must become involved with INM.


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

ok thank you for your help, I will keep you posted with the process


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

gaab said:


> well of course we talked about it and they will help me but I will be the one going with everything to the INM


Are you sure? Maybe this doesn't apply to your situation, but companies that are accustomed to hiring foreigners and are big enough to have a lawyer on staff may send the lawyer to INM with you to help you through the process, or even have the lawyer take the papers in for you.


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

Well I went last friday with all my papers and the papers from the compagny, everything went smoothly as I only had to write a letter by hand stating that I apply for a visitante professionista visa. The lady told me to wait 4-5 weeks before receiving it so everything went better than expected.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> Are you sure? Maybe this doesn't apply to your situation, but companies that are accustomed to hiring foreigners and are big enough to have a lawyer on staff may send the lawyer to INM with you to help you through the process, or even have the lawyer take the papers in for you.


Not necessarily. I worked for a Mexican federal government agency for awhile. They were big and had lots of lawyers but I had to do all the INM paperwork myself. They probably didn't hire a lot of foreigners however, so with the caveat about "accustomed to hiring foreigners" you may be correct.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

TundraGreen said:


> Not necessarily. I worked for a Mexican federal government agency for awhile. They were big and had lots of lawyers but I had to do all the INM paperwork myself. They probably didn't hire a lot of foreigners however, so with the caveat about "accustomed to hiring foreigners" you may be correct.


Yes, of course it isn't inevitable, that's why I said they _may_ do it. However I mention it because it was my experience; I was accompanied to the IMN office by a lawyer from the university where my husband works; i.e. the employer not only helped employees with the visa process, but also their family members.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> Yes, of course it isn't inevitable, that's why I said they _may_ do it. However I mention it because it was my experience; I was accompanied to the IMN office by a lawyer from the university where my husband works; i.e. the employer not only helped employees with the visa process, but also their family members.


Agreed. It is a pretty common practice.


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

my copagny is a average small supplier and I'm like the only foreigner and probably the 2nd or 3rd to work for them in 30 years


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

The same as gaab, where I work at an industrial distributor we are only about 20 employees. 1 ****** (me), 1 German. We both do our own _tramites migratorios_, the company gives us the necesary paperwork.


----------

